# And I thought the squealing pig was bad...



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought commercials had sunk to a new low when Geico started in on the squealing pig, but now someone has dug up Debbie Boone and started running her "You Light Up My Life" song non-stop. Every ding-dang night during the news that thing burns in my ears. Enough already! 

I prefer to watch the news live, but have started hitting pause at the start and holding off for about 15 minutes just so I can skip through this and other annoying spots. 

So, what commercials bug you?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mreposter said:


> ...
> 
> So, what commercials bug you?


Hoppah!!!!!!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate most commercials but every one in a while I find that I like one. The latest is the one where the girl calls the guy just so she can ignore him.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Geico commercials have now worn very thin with me, as have the Progressive ones.

Question: there's an annoying repeat sound- could be a synth or human voice- that sorta "beeps" steadily while the actors are jumping from a plane and recording it. Dunno what the ad is for, which makes it fail on some level, but what is the source and purpose of those "beeps"?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

At this time....almost nothing beats the 2 whining women in the Verizon store ad...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

What are commercials? I have a DVR.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> What are commercials? I have a DVR.


:lol: Good comeback.

But that Verizon commercial I mentioned is so bad...you have to FF 4X to get away...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Comcrap guy here -- I have a vintage DVR that, at 5X FF approaches warp speed. It takes a deft hand on the throttle and both feet on the brakes to keep it from running clear into the next day. I like that.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> At this time....almost nothing beats the 2 whining women in the Verizon store ad...


makes me wanna stab myself in the face with a pencil


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

wahooq said:


> makes me wanna stab myself in the face with a pencil


That's one of the few that I don't skip yet and actually laugh at:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VDP07 said:


> That's one of the few that I don't skip yet and actually laugh at:lol:


Even after it being on 100 times a day?

EWE...


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Even after it being on 100 times a day?
> 
> EWE...


So far I've only stumbled upon it while skipping 3 or 4 times. By the time it hits the 100 mark, I'm sure it will have lost its luster


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VDP07 said:


> So far I've only stumbled upon it while skipping 3 or 4 times. By the time it hits the 100 mark, I'm sure it will have lost its luster


Two nights ago...while watching back-to-back shows....we counted it 11 times in 3 hours. We mute the audio when it comes on now. EWE indeed.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

The only Geico commercial I like is the one where the couple have the panther in their bedroom.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> At this time....almost nothing beats the 2 whining women in the Verizon store ad...


Yep, that's a pretty bad one.

I actually go out of my way to NOT buy products that have commercials that annoy me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> Yep, that's a pretty bad one.
> 
> I actually go out of my way to NOT buy products that have commercials that annoy me.


It would be a shame for anyone to wear out their mute or fast forward control buttons over just this commercial.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> Yep, that's a pretty bad one.
> 
> I actually go out of my way to NOT buy products that have commercials that annoy me.


How does one go 'out of their way' to NOT buy certain products? 

You must be exhausted.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Nick said:


> How does one go 'out of their way' to NOT buy certain products?


By purchasing products from a competitor that might be slightly more expensive or less convenient to buy. Given a choice, I'd rather give my business to a company that treats me more intelligently than some of these companies.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mreposter said:


> . . . .
> 
> So, what commercials bug you?


Currently, the new Verizon Cell Phone one with the mother/daughter crying act.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> At this time....almost nothing beats the 2 whining women in the Verizon store ad...


Until someone mentioned a Mother and Daughter bawling, I had relegated this abomination to the deep recesses of what used to be my mind. :sure: OMG is that one bad........


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I saw the thread title and for some strange reason I pictured poor ole Ned Beatty and The Deliverance.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: !rolling


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Geico commercials have now worn very thin with me, as have the Progressive ones.
> 
> Question: there's an annoying repeat sound- could be a synth or human voice- that sorta "beeps" steadily while the actors are jumping from a plane and recording it. Dunno what the ad is for, which makes it fail on some level, but what is the source and purpose of those "beeps"?


That is an ad for HTC Phones and that song that is beeping is..

O Superman by Laurie Anderson


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks very much! I guess the ad is aimed at a demographic that's way different from mine!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Two nights ago...while watching back-to-back shows....we counted it 11 times in 3 hours. We mute the audio when it comes on now. EWE indeed.


You Don't Have The 30 Second Skip Option??? :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> You Don't Have The 30 Second Skip Option??? :hurah:


11 times... :eek2:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 11 times... :eek2:


That Commercial should really make You Greatly Appreciate your 30 Second Skip Function on your Remote!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope you guys don't mind a mirror image, so what ad(s) do you like? 

Me, the Old Spice one where the guy gets an extra dose of fairy dust (no he doesn't turn gay) Quite the opposite, with t.i.c. beautiful women in skimpy clothes cheering him on, fast cars, and manly manliness.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I love Maxwell.

But I do hate insurance companies.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I love Maxwell.


The first one was quite funny. Now they are just stupid.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

TIVO has made me happy since I can skip commercials. Oddly, I now have much less tolerance for them than I had prior to getting TIVO. The squealing pig, the Verizon crying commercial, etc. Just reminders of why I love TIVO, and would be really hard pressed to go back. The concept of non-skipable content scares me!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Church AV Guy said:


> TIVO has made me happy since I can skip commercials. Oddly, I now have much less tolerance for them than I had prior to getting TIVO. The squealing pig, the Verizon crying commercial, etc. Just reminders of why I love TIVO, and would be really hard pressed to go back. The concept of non-skipable content scares me!


Yes, indeed. I would have been hard-pressed to have not gotten another TiVo when it came time to upgrade to HD. But there weren't any available! Now I'd be hard pressed to leave DIRECTV®'s DVRs, but if someone wants to throw one my way, I'd be willing to experiment.....


----------

